# Neue Regeln fürs Lachsfischen ab heute...



## MeFo-Schreck (26. Juni 2014)

...in Nordmøre, Sør-Trøndelag , Trondheimsfjorden in Nord-Trøndelag
Aufgrund der bisherigen eklatant schlechten Aufstiegszahlen in 2014 in   den genannten Regionen hat das Miljödirektoratet reagiert und   Einschränkungen für das Fischen auf            Lachs, Meerforelle, und Wandersaiblinghttp://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=Saibling     beschlossen.
http://www.miljodirektoratet.no/no/N...i-laksefisket/
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ("Norweger" mögen mich bitte   korrigieren wenn ich mit meinem wenigen norwegisch was falsch übersetzt   haben sollte!) , soll die Lachssaison in den betroffenen Gebieten um 14   Tage verkürzt werden , nur noch an 3 Tagen die Woche gefischt werden   dürfen (Montag 18 Uhr bis Donnerstag 18 Uhr) sowie alle weiblichen   Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Diese Regelung gilt ab heute!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neue Regeln fürs Lachsfischen ab heute...*

wenn ich den Smily richtig deute, dann haste Urlaub in No zum Zwecke des Mefo-Angelns gebucht, das ist dann natürlich mehr als ärgerlich
 Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neue Regeln fürs Lachsfischen ab heute...*

Nun ja, das betrifft mich schon, wenn auch nur zum Teil.
Ich werde demnächst in der Region sein aber Lachs und MeFo sind dieses Mal nur ein "Neben-Kriegs-Schauplatz" |rolleyes wenn die Bedingungen (Wasserstand/Temperatur) in einigen kleinen Flüsschen in der Nähe passen sollten, das Hauptziel des diesjährigen Trips werden (Bach-)Forellen und Seesaiblinge sein.
Die beschriebene Verkürzung der Saison bis zum 16. August bzw. 1. August (je nach Fluss) beträfe mich auch nicht, da ich dann sowieso schon wieder heim muss. 
Was mich beträfe (wenn ich dann mal zum Lachsfischen gehen sollte) wäre die Regelung Rogner zurückzusetzen und die zeitliche Beschränkung auf 3 Tage pro Woche...damit müsste ich eben leben....und kann es auch#6.
Mein Hinweis sollte eben auch alle Anderen informieren, die sich dieses Jahr dort herumtreiben werden damit die aus Unkenntnis nicht "in Probleme rennen"

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

